
Ask HN: Going to meet one of the world's top string theorist – what should I ask? - guybrushT
Going to meet --&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Edward_Witten<p>Some consider him to be in the same league as Einstein and Newton. Meeting him for lunch -- just a random opportunity that I got due to a common friend. I want to make the best use of this time -- so sourcing ideas on what I should ask him? I will post his responses back here.
======
davismwfl
I agree with the other commenters. Don't try to interview him, unless that is
why this was setup. I have to imagine it was setup with some intent because
either you have a passion for physics or something where your friend felt it
wouldn't be a waste of Mr Witten's time.

Seriously, after reading his wiki page, he obviously seems like one hell of an
intelligent person. But something else struck me, he's been married since 1979
to the same person who is also a professor of physics, plus they have kids
that all appear to have done quite well. I'd be more curious to see how they
balanced their life and were successful in raising kids that have passion and
are doing well, at least from their basic bios.

Everyone probably asks him physics questions, but chatting with him about the
everyday things to me could be way more interesting, and wouldn't feel
interviewee. But that may just be me. I would want to ask him what he feels is
his best accomplishment professionally and personally. That is always
interesting to hear.

------
Tomte
Unless you're a physicist yourself I don't see much value in asking physics
questions. You'd probably get out more from any introductory text.

Ask him about his interests beside physics. Philosophy. Art. Whatever.

But most of all, don't pester him. If he seems receptive to those "big
questions", great! If not, just do normal smalltalk.

------
fisk
If it's a friendly lunch, I would advise to treat it mostly as a friendly
lunch and not too much as an interview.

------
rtl49
He has a very interesting background -- as an undergraduate he studied history
and linguistics, and began studies in economics before switching to applied
math, and then physics. Clearly he has some of the "wide-eyed wanderer" in his
personality, in addition to remarkable intellect. I'm betting he will direct
the conversation more than you might assume, and will be able to speak with
interest about any subject you might wish to discuss.

Don't worry about it -- be yourself.

------
lenomad
Just out of curiosity, what did you talk about? (assuming the lunch is already
over)

------
edimaudo
Can he concatenate a string?

~~~
mrits
Just one?

